# Noisy motor belt on treadmill



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks a lot like an automotive power drive belt. When they are shiny it means a glaze buildup and time to replace. Also cracking can usually be seen. I would disconnect the belt and run the motor to eliminate it as the culprit.


----------



## Melissa396 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ok I will try that. The pic I attached was after I had sprayed on the belt dressing so that’s why it looks shiny - I really wish I could attach the video to demonstrate the noise...also I didn’t see any cracks but it is probably pretty old. Here’s a pic of the outside of it that’s close in color to the inside without dressing. Thanks!


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

A bearing going out can squeak or grind too. If the belt is good that's probably going to be it. After disconnecting the belt run the motor. If it's still noisey you can confirm by spinning the pulley.


----------



## Melissa396 (Jul 25, 2017)

Here’s a link to the video: https://youtu.be/8-NarVRrDWY


----------



## Melissa396 (Jul 25, 2017)

Could it still be the bearing going out if the noise disappears when you spray belt dressing on it?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Take the belt off, flip it inside-out, 'n bend it,....
If ya see crackin' in the ribs,... 
Replace it,....

Insteada usin' the spray belt dressin',....
Fire it up, 'n rub the inside where the ribs are, with a bar of Lava hand soap,.....
Just be very careful yer fingers don't get sucked in, 'n bit by the pulleys,...
It'll clean the belt, 'n leave bits of pumice on the belt, enhancin' it's bite onto the pulleys,...

I carry a bar of Lava in all of my toolboxes for just that reason,...
As well as washin' up after a job,....


----------



## Melissa396 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks, I will try that! Should I rub the lava soap on the ribs of the plastic wheel and ribs on the other steel part (name?). So it would be on both parts the belt is in contact with?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Naw, if ya rub the belt, anything that needs it will get it,....

'n a dry bar, no need to get it wet,....

Just rub it abit, 'n you'll see the belt tracks on the Lava bar,....
I usually apply just enough pressure, 'n time, to see the full profile of the belts ribs,...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Stop with the belt dressing. That doesn't work here and you will get belt slippage and the treadmill will be unsafe to run on. 

I used to maintain equipment for a few gym and you never put any lubricant on these things. 



Check the alignment of the belt to the drum roller
Remove the belt and check for cracks and dry rot as @Bondo said
That does not appear to be bearing noise to me as much as it is belt noise
Once the belt is remove, clean the groves on the motor pulley and the drum pulley with something that will breakdown the oils and greases that get trapped in there but make sure it is plastics safe
A good stiff bristle brush will help clean out the grooves
The belt, even without much use, is probably shot at this point. If it wasn't used much, it will have kinked up a bit at this point and you might as well replace it.
They aren't that expensive and the machine (nice machine and gym quality) was free.


https://www.sportsmith.net/productsearch.aspx?dsNav=N:930055-10462


----------



## Melissa396 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks Bondo the Lava soap worked great! I will also take Windows on Wash advice and buy a belt to have on hand. The last problem I have with it is a whiny noise that happens while increasing or decreasing the speed any ideas what would cause this? It took a video: https://youtu.be/itOi3qsSXUw


----------

